# hunter safety for trained military people



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Do we need to force trained military people to have a hunter safety course before they can hunt wildlife? You would think with many months of military training, and these days combat survivors, you certainly would be well enuff trained to go afield with a weapon. What duz any one else think?? 8)


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

buckseye

Glad you asked the question and I am interested in hearing the answer. Just last week a co-worker of mine (Sergeant in the Gaurd) asked me the same question and I have no idea what the answer is.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It's hard to say how many think it is foolish for them to take a hunter safety but I know it insults a few I know. There would probaly be more hunters if they were grandfathered in because of their military traing and service. 8)


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't know what the answer is, but I have hunted with a couple military guys who could have used more hunter safety training! :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My military training has come into play a few times like when I was knocked out of the boat in the Tanana River in Alaska. I was in the river for 20 minutes hanging on a tree limb in water fast enough that my body was parellel with the current. It also was a glacial river normally stays in the 30 degree range. However I have to agree that some military (a lot) do need the course. Haven't you ever seen Gomer Pile??? :lol:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

If you are anywhere near Kellys Slough bring your flack jacket and enjoy the show. I sat out there in the parking area Saturday evening for a few minutes and almost got shot twice. There were 4 parties from GFAFB hunting all within 75-100 yards of each other. I actually felt sorry for the poor bastard that took the time to put on his waders and set out a spread only to be surrounded by pass shooters. Its a miracle that someone didnt get shot.

Grandfathered in or not I think a Hunter's Safety course is a good idea for anyone with a hunting license.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Oh with out a doubt there will always be Gomers :lol: I am a little surprised by the responces, oh well tuff titty to the soldier's I guess. Hey they are all not crazy just most of them these days so it seems. War probaly brings out the best in a rifleman/sharpshooter, where out hunting they get so bored they fall asleep with their finger on the trigger.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

The military is like any other profession you have safe professional acting people and then you have the others. There is more of a reason for hunter education than just firearm safety.

tc


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

well said tale chaser.
My cousin, a retired air force boy shot me during grouse season. He was through desert storm and afghanistan. Just because your military, doesn't mean your safe.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Amen Tailchaser :rock:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I will stand with my feelings, any body who is willing to fight and/or die for my freedoms can hunt any where they want.

It's up to us not to get in front of the guns just as much as watching where we point our barrels. Many times I have had to pass on shots because somebody I was with had already commited to a shot and if I would have jumped up I would get my head blown off.

Common sense at both ends of the weapon is what is needed. 8)


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Although most are pretty good with guns, as stated previously hunters ed is about more than firearm safety it's about conservation. I think its a good idea to be informed of certain laws and regulations. Even game identification is touched upon in some classes. Without this knowledge you may mistake a mallard hen for a drake and exceed your 1 a day limit or you might shoot one too many pinnies. Whatever the case may be i believe everybody should be recquired to attend a hunters safety course.

just my 2 cents


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I can't imagine not having enuff interest in hunting that people won't learn to identify game before they even go hunting. Sure there are going to be full and absolute novices but I doubt many are. Most probaly know more and are good hunters by the time they recieve the OK from the F&G than they are now recieving credit for.

It's amazing people would take training if their interest was that low. I don't think all people are that dumb about hunting that they need a course to learn laws and game identification.

The best point that has been made is the single mom who wants to try and introduce her kid's to hunting to see if an interest will develope.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

buckseye,

I'm not disagreeing with you but game identification is a huge problem. 15 years ago I had a classmate who's dad was in the military. He was new to deer hunting or at least I hope! He shot a cow moose thinking it was a deer. The scary thing is he still thought it was a deer until somebody told him what it was! And no it wasn't young it was huge, I saw the pictures.
Don't jump on me, I'm not saying military hunters are bad. I know some to be the most ethical and best sportsman around. It was just an example.
I'm sure some dumb Norweigans like myself have some history.

I do like the laws in ND that allow military to hunt here as residents wihout the waiting period ect... Thats the least we can do for those who are willing to serve, but they should have to have passed a hunter education program of somekind from one of the states.

When you travel to a different state doesn't your home states drivers license grant you the right to drive in that state? If you don't have a drivers license does that mean its ok to drive in any other state but not your home state?

Kentucky is the only state that scares me, got a ticket this summer for two violations at once: speeding and holding up traffic in the left hand lane? honest its true!

TC


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:toofunny: who woulda thunk it....


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

That's a hell of a story, TC. And another reason to stay up here, huh?


----------

